# damn it, static charge shock!!



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i've been driving my nissan sentra for about 4 years now and i've been getting static shocked everytime i get out my car. i even get shocked when only touching the outside glass window, trying not to touch the outside door panel when closing the door. anyone having the same problems and is there a solution????


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Any time it's really dry out I shock the hell out of myself getting out of my car. It's especially bad in the winter. I've had this problem with pretty much any car that has cloth seats.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

me too.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's because of the cloth seats, weather, and other things, but that's why some cars, no matter how rice it looks, have that ground strap thing with the reflector at the rear hooked to the body.......


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i've installed a ground strap on my rear bumper and it was useless. i spoke to a few friends and the only way to ground the car is to attach a metal chair to the chassis of the car body.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

or perhaps ground out the seat's frame to the chassis, but doesn't the seat rails bolt on to the chassis??


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I have the same problem when I visit NYC in winter . It happens mainly to me in cars that have an alarm system or cars that have that electronic thing thats supposed to prevent rust .


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

LOL... i used to get this everytime. 

Best way to avoid this is before you stand up and get out -- hold the door where there is metal (i.e. top, or side), then get out and shut the door. It's kinda like grounding yourself to the car's chasis, I suppose.

Peace.

Sr20Power


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Alot of the static discharge has to do with the tires you are running and the amount of silica in them(IIRC). There once was a story published about how the Michelin MXV4 on Honda Accord EX's was giving tool booth operators one hell of a shock. It turned out to be a lil inflated. The reason is that silica takes longer to disipate its charge after the vehicle has stopped, tires with a high amount of corbon disapate the charge quiker. About 1 second vs. about six for high silica content tires.


----------

